# Comunicacion entre pic a celular por USB



## fede_6 (Feb 14, 2010)

hola a todos estoy por hacer un proyecto y necesito saber si puedo comunicar un celular con un micro via USB con comandos AT, poniendo el celular como moden


----------



## 1Roland1 (Dic 28, 2010)

fede_6 dijo:


> hola a todos estoy por hacer un proyecto y necesito saber si puedo comunicar un celular con un micro via USB con comandos AT, poniendo el celular como moden


 

De lo que he investigado no es posible hacer esto ya que tanto el cel como un pic con usb actuan como esclavos y para lograr una comunicacion se necesita un maestro y un esclavo, no es posible.


----------



## yuta (Ene 19, 2011)

hola, por lo que e investigado es posible realisar llamadas,mensajes,etc..desde un pic atraves de comandos AT, conectando respectivamente a  RX,TX,y gnd del celular al pic,,,por lo que puedo entender tu pregunta,,, es  si se puede  hacer la comunicacion entre pic y celular por via usb . esto seria si conectas el cable usb del celular al pic en algun conectro hembra,, en mi opinion seria con un celular sony ericcson.. diria que si es posible.. aun que aun no lo e experimentado


----------



## 1Roland1 (Ene 19, 2011)

yuta dijo:


> hola, por lo que e investigado es posible realisar llamadas,mensajes,etc..desde un pic atraves de comandos AT, conectando respectivamente a RX,TX,y gnd del celular al pic,,,por lo que puedo entender tu pregunta,,, es si se puede hacer la comunicacion entre pic y celular por via usb . esto seria si conectas el cable usb del celular al pic en algun conectro hembra,, en mi opinion seria con un celular sony ericcson.. diria que si es posible.. aun que aun no lo e experimentado


 
De que hay como realizar una comunicación PIC-CELULAR hay como, de hecho he realizado varios proyectos con celulares ya sea con comandos AT o comandos FBUS siempre y cuando el celular tenga interface RS-232; el protocolo USB es otra cosa muy distinta, no hay que confundir USB con RS232, si conectas los pines V+ del conector USB al Rx del pic y V- al Tx del pic no vas a lograr nada ya que son protocolos diferentes.


----------

